# Where have You been - World



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

my turn!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> My world, not counting stopover airports:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



****! you did indeed travel a bit


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Philippines
Indonesia
Singapore
Thailand
Hong Kong (China)
USA
Canada
France
Vatican City
Italy
Austria
Switzerland


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

And after this summer......25 countries at 17 years old :banana2:


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

UK (except N. Ireland), France (inc. Corsica), Switzerland, Austria, Andorra, Spain (inc. Ibiza! & Lanzarote), Portugal, Italy (inc. Sardinia), Finland, Netherlands, Germany, Belgium, Luxembourg, Egypt, United Arab Emirates, Oman, Qatar, Kuwait, Thailand, Singapore, Indonesia (only Bali & Bintan), Australia (all states bar Tassie!), New Zealand, Fiji, USA (inc. Hawaii, but on the mainland I've only seen LA & NYC & would love to see more). 

And I've just come back to change my map - because I forgot Hong Kong!!! How the f*** do you forget going to HK???! Probably as it's now China, and I never think of it as China! Personally, I reckon saying HK is part of China is cheating, but seeing as I was there after the handover, maybe not!

My recommended destination of the places I've seen? Without doubt it'd be Oman. If you've not been, you should put it on your list. Very friendly people (Fiji's giants come a very close second) and fabulous scenery. You can't beat it!


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: I get around a lot, don't I?

I'm only 15, so I have plenty of time to explore the world. By the time I die I hope to get to Mexico, Japan, the UK, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, the Czech Republic, Italy, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, and Egypt at the least. But first...I have to get over my fear of flying. That could be a problem....one that I don't want to face, but I must if I am to have a fulfilled life... :bash:


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Countries:
United States(New York)
Mexico
Austria
Belgium
Denmark
Germany
Hungary
Italy(only in Northern Italy for an afternoon though)
Netherlands
Luxembourg
Norway
Greece
Poland
Sweden
United Kingdom


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Ugh--only 9%. Many left to go. Next in line is Taiwan, Hong Kong, and South Africa.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Countries

UK
France
Italy
Spain
Portugal
Holland
Belgium
Germany
Austria
Switzerland
Monaco
Greece
Denmark
Sweden
Norway
USA
Canada
China
Thailand
Vietnam


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bulgaria( home )
Greece
Macedonia
Turkey
Malta
Spain
Germany
Denmark
Tunis 
Lybia
UAE(Dubai,Abu Dhabi)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

FUTURE


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have not travelled far...










Total of 22096 nautical miles. (25428 miles, 40923 km)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

New countries in 2006: China, Finland and probably UAE.


----------



## DooMSireN (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Damnit, I want to travel!









Canada
US


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

>_<


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Not much yet, but there will soon be many more red countries on the map!
Norway
Sweden
Italy
Sweitzerland


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wow, lots of people have been to Greece!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I forgot those:


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

I have visited









I will never visit  [/FONT]

[IMG]http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=NGGRLIIQSAIN"><br/>


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

I was in:
USA
Austria
Belgium
Denmark
Germany
Hungary
Lithuania
Netherlands
Slovenia
France
Iceland
Luxembourg
Czech republic
Poland 
Slovakia
Ukraine


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

eemreee said:


> [
> 
> I will never visit  [/FONT]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=NGGRLIIQSAIN"><br/>





What's the point in saying this appart from being rude and ignorant?


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Satan is inside him, sssh!!!


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

virtual said:


> What's the point in saying this appart from being rude and ignorant?


I think no.Because there you can understand where I want to go  cos I want to visit all around the world and I couldnt make this map


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Soufian said:


> Satan is inside him, sssh!!!


Be careful maybe oneday SATAN will be inside you too


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

MEXICO
USA
SPAIN
ARGENTINA
GERMANY
AUSTRIA
BRAZIL
BELGIUM (IN TRANSIT)
SWITZERLAND (IN TRANSIT)


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

visited 15 countries (6%)


----------



## auslankan (Jun 11, 2005)

<sorry


----------



## UMD (May 28, 2005)

This is my world.....

<img src="http://www.world66.com/myworld66/visitedCountries/worldmap?visited=CAUSDENLCNIDJPLAMYPHSGKRTWTHVNAUNZ">


Why isn't it working for me?


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

UMD said:


> This is my world.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go kay:


----------



## fernan (Nov 8, 2005)

Spain
France
Portugal
Italy
UK
Ireland
Morocco


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)




----------

